# Small sharks



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

A buddy of mine caught 3 small sharks, around 3 feet each, off the beach in Ft Myers on Sunday. Anybody ever catch small sharks around Johnsons Beach this time of year, within casting distance? If not this time of year, is there a time of year to catch them?


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

One of the few fish I have caught at JB this winter was a 2 foot long dog shark.


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks for replying. I have fished Johnsons Beach about a half dozen times this year, I have posted my results each time, none of them included any sharks. I have targeted and caught small sharks in the St Pete area, but never around JB, but I will be back in P-Cola next week and thought I might try for some if others have found success there. But considering the nearly 200 people that have viewed my post and you were the only reply, I will assume either there aren't many or I will need to find out for myself.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

It was the year of the sharks on the beach this last summer. I seen 100 a day or more. U want small sharks? All u want. Navarre pier allows u to harvest them , Pensacola Pier ,,, :thumbdown:. Sria is Scared the tourist will find out there's sharks out there. I make it a point to show every shark to all tourist. A point !


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

Once the water warms back up a bit more sharks will come around. The smaller ones say, under 5ft, can be caught all day on casted gear. Dont even have to throw it that far really. Get out there at sundown and just wait. Just make sure you use a cable leader. I usually use cut blues, ladyfish, mingo snapper heads, etc. 

I have had much better luck on small sharks on casting gear on okaloosa island than i have in navarre or anywhere else.


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks. A friend of mine has been having fun catching 3 to 4 foot sharks from shore down in Ft Myers recently. I will be near Johnsons beach the next couple weeks and thought I would give it a try, I may even try over at Ft Pickens. I do not have the equipment or desire to go after big sharks.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Its kinda cool for them as of now.


----------



## JWC130 (Jan 2, 2015)

Depending on our weather, id say mid march should start bringing more in. You dont need very big gear to land them. I use a 5k and 8k fierce and it handles them just fine. But, yeah, once water warms up they will be around and most likely no problem getting a few small ones each night.


----------



## soup4smitty (Sep 13, 2014)

I have good enough equipment to land up to 30-35 pounds. What ever the weather is fishing there, it beats where I am now. I'm in the Portland Maine airport at the moment, with a blizzard breathing its cold breath on our faces. I hope to be out of here soon and in P-Cola before it hits.
Bundled up on a beach chair on Johnsons beach come Monday isn't such a bad thing.


----------

